# Motor question



## Nonyaz (Mar 9, 2008)

I got a 36v 1000W watt scooter motor rated at 2600 RPM. When I spin the shaft with a 3,000 RPM drill, I am only getting about 12-13 volts with no load, and less with load. I though I might be a bad motor, so I tried it with a 24v 350W @2600RPM motor, and I got around 5-6 volts out of it. I'm 99% sure they are permanent magnet motors (they take a good twist to spin them by hand), so I am baffled why they are not producing what they should be. This is more of a windmill question than EV, but I don't belong to any windmill forums... Plus, a motor quesiton is a motor question weather you spin it, or it spins itself, right?


----------



## 3dplane (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi!
The rated power AT!! 2600 rpm means the motor was loaded down to that rpm and at that load at 36 V it will pull certain amps wich it can handle for whatever the rating is. It does not mean unloaded rpm/volt. So if you are getting 12-13 volts at 3000 rpm, you think you will get around 3000 rpm if you give the motor 12-13 volts? you bet.( I bet) I'm talking open volts and unloaded motor rpm. Not the best choice for windmills for various reasons but if you keep playing with stuff like that you will learn a lot.
For all you want to know about windmills(diy) go to " otherpower.com" Barna


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Nonyaz said:


> I got a 36v 1000W watt scooter motor rated at 2600 RPM. When I spin the shaft with a 3,000 RPM drill, I am only getting about 12-13 volts with no load, and less with load.


Hi Nonyaz,

What kind of motor is it? Commutator PM? Brushless?

And are you sure of the drill speed? How do you measure it?

Regards,

major


----------



## Nonyaz (Mar 9, 2008)

major said:


> Hi Nonyaz,
> 
> What kind of motor is it? Commutator PM? Brushless?
> 
> ...


Brushed.  I am just going by the rating of the drill on the sticker. Even if the drill was a little slow, it still wouldent account for 24v I'm missing.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Nonyaz said:


> Brushed. I am just going by the rating of the drill on the sticker. Even if the drill was a little slow, it still wouldent account for 24v I'm missing.


Well, you never know. When experiments don't give expected results, first check your measurement instruments. Speed and voltage come to mind here. Calibrate.

Regards,

major


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi to all,

Can anyone tell me what is the acceptable motor temperature?


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Nonyaz said:


> Brushed. I am just going by the rating of the drill on the sticker. Even if the drill was a little slow, it still wouldent account for 24v I'm missing.


3000 RPM is affully fast for a drill!!!! If for a motor you have 36 volts and, 1000 watts at 2600 RPM. then if you spin it as a generator you darn well should be getting OVER 36 volts at no electrical load!! something is either worng with the motor or the drill is turing like 1000ish rpm...


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

Another question here! is it normal for motor to heat up more after advancement.


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> 3000 RPM is affully fast for a drill!!!! If for a motor you have 36 volts and, 1000 watts at 2600 RPM. then if you spin it as a generator you darn well should be getting OVER 36 volts at no electrical load!! something is either worng with the motor or the drill is turing like 1000ish rpm...


 
Everybody seems to have missed this, The drill's motor may turn 3000 rpm but I'll bet the chuck is only turning about 800 - 900 rpm after the *gear reduction* in quarter and 3/8 drills and usually around 600 for 1/2 in drill motors.

3000 rpm at the chuck would make the drill unusable for bits sized over about 1/8 inch.

Quite likly the results he is getting are correct based on how the normal electric hand drill is set up.

Jim


----------



## mikle51 (Jan 9, 2009)

When I take off with the trim all the way down my boat start off and as I trim up it plains out really fast and I cant ever realy get the boat out of the water.when I an at faster speeds the nose of the boat iss too low and I can't go very fast and the handling is not very good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

As a generator it will not put out very much power. As a motor you can put in way more than if it were just a generator. I have a military starter/generator and I can dump in 72 volts to use it as a traction motor but if I use it for a straight generator I will only get like 24 volts maximum. That is what it is rated for as a generator but I can use more power as a traction motor to move it along. Under load it will need a lot of amps and volts like being used on a scooter or bike. You will not get 36 volts out of it as a generator and if you could the motor would be spinning so fast you'd kill it quickly due to over speeding. You need a low speed alternator designed for wind and you need to go to otherpower.org and view their stuff. It is excellent and they do have links and plans for building your own flat low speed alternators designed specifically for wind machines. 

Pete : )


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

mikle51 said:


> When I take off with the trim all the way down my boat start off and as I trim up it plains out really fast and I cant ever realy get the boat out of the water.when I an at faster speeds the nose of the boat iss too low and I can't go very fast and the handling is not very good.


The problem here is you are trying to use the trim to get the nose up. Can't do that. You need to tilt the motor back some to get the nose up. Trim is used for planing. If the tilt of the motor is to much the nose of the boat will remain down and you are fighting extra drag from the water. The engine should have manual or power tilt and you should have manual or power trim. Tilt is your friend. Trim is a luxury and not really needed but it helps when you have your tilt correct for the speed. Both play together unless you have manual trim. Then you need to play with it and set it for all out speed then just use your tilt. If manual tilt then put it in the best position for how you plan on driving your boat that day. 

: )

http://greenev.zapto.org/2ndRun2.mov Tilt is set perfect and the boat is doing 42 mph here. 


http://greenev.zapto.org/oroville.mov This is when Lake Oroville had water.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

gottdi said:


> You will not get 36 volts out of it as a generator and if you could the motor would be spinning so fast you'd kill it quickly due to over speeding. You need a low speed alternator designed for wind and you need to go to otherpower.org and view their stuff.
> 
> Pete : )


Well just increase the field and you will get more volt per amp...that is if the field can handle the higher current...


----------

